# Prairie 360 Cam chain delima.



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

D---D---D--- I got the top end back together, made the little tool to hold the tensioner, get the chain on, let the tensioner loose, and crank it around and what do I see but the chain jumpin. Hunh what in the world is goin on here? First a little back story. The PO had this machine since new, was getting ready for hunting season last fall and while riding in the yard had it start smoking bad and quit. It wouldn't restart. He took it to a local shop, the guy broke it down and told him the piston was shot and it will take $600.00 to put it right. PO says nope I aint gonna do it put it back together cause I don't want a basket till I decide what to do with it. Decides to sell it. Starts on Craigs list at $1500.00 advertised as needing a piston. I watch it till it gets to $800.00. I call and get it for $650.00. Yippe right? Break it down and the piston was in backwards with no rings. The PO had hit the starter to show me it worked so bent valves. The intake guide broke when I pulled that valve. The exhaust guide had been broken as evidenced by the carbon on the rough edges. I presume that's what lunched the piston. No rings so the cylinder had been pulled. When the wrench found out he wasn't gonna make any money just threw it back together. I can almost bet he didn't reset the tensioner as he should have, just bolted it back on. Well I'm thinking the chain is streched, the tensioner doesn't seem messed up. What I'm wondering is do the guides for this motor come new with a groove in them. They both had a factory looking groove in them. If not maybe new ones will cure this. I ask cause the 300 Bayou guides do not have a groove unless worn. Don't want to spend that $100.00 unless needed. My other question is do I have to pull the head of and throw that new gasket away unless I have to. Oh and the jug gasket. If I bust the head bolts loose tomorrow think I can get away without replacing that one? The book says pull the head and the guides to install the new chain. It looks to me like you can fish that thing in there without tearing it down again. I was almost ready to fire this thing I thought. All I was waiting on was the carb kit to post. Sorry about the book just wanted to splain everything I know about this thing.
Jim


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have replaced the cam chain without pulling the head, you will need to pull the recoil starter off an the cover to pull the rotor to get to the crank where the chain goes(i ran a piece of stiff wire from the crank up to the head) remove old chain. then put the new one on the crank an hook the wire to it an pull it to the top, make sure the chain is on the crank an riding in the guides , install cam chain sprocket (check timming) you should be ready to go


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info, looks like I will pull it down anyhow. New chain, guides, gaskets, and carb kit in the wind.
Jim


----------

